# Lucky Star



## Ether's Bane (Oct 27, 2008)

OH GOD YES. BEST. ANIME. EVAR. So. Discuss. I thought episode 23 was fuckin' amazing, where it is indirectly shown that Konata and Hiragi both own a PS2, and Patricia listens to Orange Range, L'Arc-En-Ciel, and Nightwish. That episode was simply DRIPPING in pop culture references.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Oct 27, 2008)

You forgot Konata's poster of Haruhi and Co. as bunny girls. Also, NIGHTWISH?!


----------



## foreign contaminant (Oct 28, 2008)

i love lucky star! even though i only watched ten episodes before it got licensed, i really loved it at episode 5.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Oct 29, 2008)

Don't forget the OVA.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 29, 2008)

I've seen the first few episodes. Pilot episode failed to grab my attention, but my girlfriend ~insisted~ I keep watching and it grew on me after episode two. <3 Konata.


----------



## Frosty~ (Oct 31, 2008)

This is up there on my "favourite" anime list, as well as being the show which finally got me to start watching Anime (I wasn't really a big fan of anime beforehand TBH xD)
The episode where Konata's mother comes back as a ghost is probably my favourite, it's quite touching


----------



## goldenquagsire (Oct 31, 2008)

Christ this shit is addictive.

I mean, it can't be good for me at all. It's on par with J-pop and trashy comic books in terms of pure brain-rot. But by hell, I love it. It's so weirdly awesome to watch.

However, I still don't believe that ANY of the main characters can possibly be over the age of twelve. :3


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 1, 2008)

I watched the first two episodes but I just thought it was a boring version of Azumanga Daioh. :S I didn't really 'get' it.


----------

